# boot probleme nach bios update failed to boot cpu sagt linux

## pieter_parker

hab das bios im mainboard geupdatet

(gehe dazu ins bios, lade die default settings, save and exit, mit end ins flashsetup, bios flashen, reboot, ins bios, load default setting, save and exit, gehe dann wieder ins bios und mache meine einstellungen

hab gebootet, grub kam .. er fing an zu booten

dann kam etwas von bootiung cpu oder booting prozessor

cpu0 hat er richtig erkannt, intel quad core 2,4ghz

cpu1 failed

cpu2 failed

dann lief kurz schnell was durch was unmoeglich war zu erkennen, und er hat rebootet

ich hatte das problem auf einem anderen computer mit dem gleichen mainboard vor einem halben jahr schon einmal gehabt

weiss nur leider nicht mehr genau was ich damals gemacht habe, ich glaube es hat geholfen im flashsetup vom mainboard die option "keep dmi..." auf disable zustellen und zuflashen

das gleiche hab ich wieder gemacht, aber die fehler meldung beim booten kam wieder

bin ins bios und hab die default settings geladen, gebootet .. und er bootet durch bis zum login, seltsam

hab dann nach und nach einstellungen veraendert und gebootet bis ich es eingrenzen konnte woran es liegt

usb tastatur und usb maus duerfen nicht auf enable sein, verstehe nicht was die bios optionen damit zu tun haben das er beim linux booten die cpu1 bis cpu2 nicht booten kann, und was ist mit cpu3 ? .. das wort apic stand noch bei der fehlermeldung

hattet ihr soetwas oder soetwas aehnliches schonmal gehabt ?

----------

## pieter_parker

.... keiner einer eine idee ?

----------

## 69719

Nicht wirklicht, aber versuch doch mal ne gentoo boot cd, eventuell mußt du etwas an deinem Kernel neu bauen.

----------

## artbody

wenn grub geladen ist dazu bootende Linux editieren

bootoption :  noapic 

eingeben , hatte mal nen amd64 der wollte das auch immer haben

----------

